# anyone had bronchitis while pregnant?



## trying4#1

hiya

i have been diagnosed with acute bronchitis today. i feel awful :(
my chest hurts whenever i cough or breathe. i dont smoke, i have no idea how i got this other than the dr saying that preg women are apparently more likely to manifest such issues due to the lower immunity status during preg. has anyoneelse suffered from this during preg and how did you relieve the symptoms? i am not keen on taking antibiotics as i have previously suffered a m/c at 5 1/2 mths hence try to avoid meds at all costs. i'd appreciate any advice.


----------



## runnergrl

Yes I had Bronchitis when i was around 14 weeks. it was awful. I had to see a doctor who prescribed an antibiotic that I made sure my OB cleared as "safe" to take. I told the doctor that I didnt want to take meds, but he said if I didnt, I would have likely developed Phemonia which can in fact be very harmful, even fatal to me and baby.. So that scared me into taking it. It did work and 2 days later I was starting to resemble myself again.

Hope this helps sweetie:) and hope you feel better soon!


----------



## lousielou

:hugs: Aw poor you! I've had it - not when I was pregnant though, and it was bad enough then, so I can't imagine how crappy you must be feeling! Hope you're feeling better soon xx


----------



## Sophist

I had bronchitis when I was pg with my oldest. It was awful! I did need to take antibiotics to kick it, and I was off work for about a week because I was so sick.

Ask your doctor & Pharmacist to make sure what they prescribe is ok. There are lots of antibiotics that are safe, especially in the second trimester.


----------



## Angel_dust

I had bronchitis in both my previous pregnancies and was given antibiotics and steroids. The doctor said at the time that it was safe, and both my daughters were born healthy and at the right time....slightly late if anything!

Its awful though, hope you are feeling better soon :hugs: as long as your doctor knows you are pregnant they should prescribe you something safe.x


----------



## hanelei

My mother had severe bronchitis during her pregnancies with my brothers. She said that after a few weeks or so of waiting for it to get better it became obvious it was not going to get better by itself so she took antibiotics. My brothers were both born normal and healthy and are now 27 and 33 years old. Bronchitis can worsen into pneumonia especially if you have lower immunity like we do when pregnant, so it's up to you but I think this is probably one of those situations where the benefits far outweigh the risks!


----------



## trying4#1

thankyou so much for your replies - up til now, i never knew of anyoneelse that has had it (preg or not)...i feel so much better to know that i can begin to take the gp-prescribed antibiotics without worrying for bubs, and will run it past my obs first xx


----------



## lilprince

I had it with my first for 1.5 months (from 7-8.5 months pregnant) It wasnt a pleasant experience. I feel for you! Hope you feel better soon!!!! :hugs:


----------



## kaspa

I have it now and have had it for the past 2 weeks i took antibiotics and they did make me feel batter altho when i stopped it has come back again im just caughing and vomiting up flem all day ( sorry for tmi ) i have to get another lot of antibiotics filled out thhen hopefully all will be good there only a 5 day courseso its not that bad . Hope you feel better soon hun :hug:


----------



## Sevenladybugs

Oh I'm so sorry! :hugs: I never had it until right before labor. Twice I've gotten sick and developed bronchitis/pneumonia right after delivery. The first time I was stupid and didn't go to the Dr. I thought I could get better on my own. I was sick for the entire winter! The second time I went on antibiotics right away and was better within days. I hope you kick this soon :hugs:
Some things you can do to help yourself while you wait for the antibiotics to kick in- drink LOTS of fluids. This will help your body thin the secretions. Get a vaporizer and put it near your bed. Use topical mentholatum (Vicks Vapo Rub here in the US, don't know what you call it there). Rest! :hugs:


----------



## Dobchops

Not had bronchitis but I did have Pneumonia, ended up in the hospital with lots of meds, steroids, ct scan (sinuses) and x rays. Not fun. Rather take safe meds now before it gets worse. 

I'm still extremely worried about the harm the scan and x rays have done but so far everything looks fine.

Hope you feel better soon. :hugs:


----------

